# Hyperco vs Gnd Ctrl



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

like it says:
the Hyerco springs setup vs the Ground Control coil setup
using the agx.

seeing as there is a gb going on for the hyerco, i was wondering which would be better to get. I do know that the hyperco provide a stiffer ride, but does not lower the ride too good, while the ground control can. but the ride is different. with little bumps here and there. But that can be fixed w/ some more parts.

My plans right now is to put on 17in. wheels on and put a 1-2in drop. I have a b14. I have some koni bumpstops, and plan on getting some mot. mounts soon, once i get everything rolling. I'm a daily driver, i do not race (often). At the moment i like how the car rides, i have no other suspension parts on, just the stock.

my question is what is everyone's impression on either one of the setups?

I am already on the GB to get the agx. The GB is for the hyerco is already starting.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hyperco are springs, and GC are coilovers. with the GCs you can specify what spring rates you want, which is excellent for someone who autocrosses or road races.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually the Hyperco's ride BETTER than GC at the same spring rates, as the Hyperco's are a progressive rate spring.

IMO, Hyperco's are definitely the best choice for a daily driven street car. They ride and handle excellent, and are QUIET. The GC can be made to be quiet, but is still a race setup.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hyper coils could be described as a "sleeper" suspension. as you said they dont lower the car much at all but instead they "leval" the car to rid the b14 of that nasty large front fender gap. i have heard that with the kyb's you can adjust the ride to that of an even better quality than OEM! i personaly dont think i would get GC because they clunk around (yes you could fix that but...meh) and eventhose they are coil overs if you lower them more than 1.5 inches you will loose shock travel.


----------

